# Punk Island, NYC - june 21st



## Mouse (Jun 5, 2008)

I really hope i can get to go to this

http://www.myspace.com/mmnypunkisland 

looks like it'll be a ton of fun.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2008)

dude... that sounds pretty awesome... im seriously considering this... round trip flight from new orleans is 250 after taxes... i can swing that... id like to have some people to meet up with though.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 9, 2008)

MattPist said:


> dude... that sounds pretty awesome... im seriously considering this... round trip flight from new orleans is 250 after taxes... i can swing that... id like to have some people to meet up with though.



well if i can talk my friends into going i'll be there.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm officially going. yay!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 18, 2008)

i officially won't be... sudden financial troubles... crap.


----------

